# Dark Millennium no longer MMO



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

http://www.vg247.com/2012/03/29/war...used-as-single-player-and-online-multiplayer/

Just found this out, and yes I am disappointed, but it might lead to being released on other formats


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Sounds good to me tbh. It was never really going to work as an MMO as a concept really.

Here's hoping it's not just another CoD or BF clone.


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

I am a sad panda  - that said an MMO would have possibly eaten my life. Maybe skyrim stile rpg with co-op? That would be fantastic.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Lets face it... MMO's suck and no-one with half a brain wants to pay £10 a month just to play a game. Hopefully this is a step in the right direction for it.... but after the crapfest that was Space Marine.... =/


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Been yelling insults at the screen for the past ten minutes now... Shitty news imo, was really looking forward to it. Still hope they get something good done out of it. 

But hey, there is still WAR for that certain dose of MMO digital plastic crack.


----------



## SoulGazer (Jun 14, 2009)

Bah... It's down to Planetside 2 and DUST 514 now... If these don't deliver, I shall lose all faith in the industry.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

How is WAR doing anyways?


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I never liked MMOs in the first place, to me you play one and then you pretty much have played them all, sure they each have some differences, but in the end its all a time wasting grind fest. Im glad they will focus more towards the single player aspects of gaming. I'm sure they will create something awesome in the long run.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Played wow for 1.5 years got a warlock to level 80 quite and have never looked back on that epic waste of time. Honestly it most be a certain type of metal configuration that allows certain people to get hooked on MMO's, kinda like how some People are more susceptible to addictions like smoking. Because iif you judge MMO's like any other game they generally seem bland, boring, and awkward.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> Played wow for 1.5 years got a warlock to level 80 quite and have never looked back on that epic waste of time. Honestly it most be a certain type of metal configuration that allows certain people to get hooked on MMO's, kinda like how some People are more susceptible to addictions like smoking. Because iif you judge MMO's like any other game they generally seem bland, boring, and awkward.


I have played EQ, WoW, WAR, Aion, and they all proved to be the same shit different toilet and became utterly boring to me. I enjoy a good story with some challenging gameeplay and well IDK a conclusion to the story rather than hey I reached level 60 lets keep going and max it out, or the age old mission of consistantly changing items out for better ones, lets face your char will never have the highest and best of all the gear there is out there.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Exactly.. and then there the whole 'Spend $100 and we'll give you an amulet that gives you stats 1 point higher then the free version!' 'ness of the mmo atmosphere.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Yah its a viscous cycle, and besides the entire stories presented in most MMO's could be confined to a single 4-6 hour RPG or hell even a novel, but of which don't require 1-3 years to uncover.


----------



## redmapa (Nov 9, 2011)

I just hope its the same as Space Marine but with more characters/professions to choose from like stormtrooper, commissar, SoB, traitor or something like that, I'd be awesome to be a commissar and just send guardsmen to charge a daemon or call down artillery..


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

RPG's are just as good as an MMO. Hopefully this will turn out better than it would have as an MMO, though it may have made a good MMO, but we'll never know now. Oh well, i'm sure it'll make a good RPG if thats what they make it as.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

SoulGazer said:


> Bah... It's down to Planetside 2 and DUST 514 now... If these don't deliver, I shall lose all faith in the industry.


The Secret World bro. _The Secret World_.


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Well its good news, I prefer singleplayer games anyway, and MMO would have to disregard many things from cannon. Just hope it turns to be better RPG than Kingdom of Amalur (another mmo gone singleplayer). And that it will be much better then Space Marine, whose campaign is so generic without any grimdark spirit.


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

I think this is a step in the right direction! I think this would make a better RPG anyway, I shall procede to be excited!


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

I just hope that it now can be ported to consoles at some point.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Damn, I was really looking forward to an mmo with the 40k races. Playing as the xeno races like playing a striking scorpion sounded really fun. As long as they keep the ability to play as a xeno in a game with rpg elements, I'll be happy even if it isn't an mmo. Something more freeform and falloutish might be a but much to ask for, but i'd rather not see a clone of the space marine game, which is what I'm afraid it will be.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm glad as it means the game will have a story and an ending

Also means I will play it, I refuse to get pay per month games, did it for war when I was "between jobs" but there's no way I can fit MMo game playing in enough with work and life to warrant the expense


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

While I am kinda sad that Dark Millennium is not going to be in MMO format anymore, I would probably have steered clear of it anyway. I'd have to upgrade to a non-shitty computer, first of all, and secondly I already sacrificed 4 years of my life to WoW, no need to start that up again haha


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm rather sad that it's no longer going to be an MMO. I was really looking forward to it. Though, I can't say I'm surprised as it's been getting pushed back and what have you. At least we'll get something.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Eh, looks like it went from MMO to some awkward amalgamation of single-player and multiplayer. Can't say it'll turn out better... but, we'll see.

Most 40k fans were disappointed that the factions were going to be shoehorned into "Order" vs. "Destruction", like WAR, and also that it was taking a "WoW-like path." This might be for the best. What's on the horizon for the MMO sphere, eh? TERA might be decent because of the combat, GW2 looks like the typical overhyped "savior", and we might have awesome sandboxes in the form of The Secret World and perhaps World of Darkness. Overall, not looking that bright.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Though I don't like MMOs at all The Secret World looks to be a bit unique and interesting, I just fear that it to will become another grind fest like the others.

Again I think stepping away form the MMO style will be a good change, now they have more freedom to create something that may be quite unique and fun.


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

In fact when I said Skyrim-like, why don't they do a co-prod with bethesda? It would be stunning!


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I think the only way it could have worked as an MMO would have been in an Eve/Dust style game with full on space battles followed by Planetary landing. Otherwise you're all just left standing on a planet wondering why you're all here. I mean if they did that, full on Space War combined with landing? That would have touched people in their special place.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> I think the only way it could have worked as an MMO would have been in an Eve/Dust style game with full on space battles followed by Planetary landing. Otherwise you're all just left standing on a planet wondering why you're all here. I mean if they did that, full on Space War combined with landing? That would have touched people in their special place.


I think a game where you play as a rogue trader could be quite cool. Doing space/land missions to acquire technology, crew and money. Using said muguffins to buy, barter and pimp out your ride. Exploring new frontiers. Or just generally fucking shit up...

That would touch me in my special place; but since it's never going to happen I'll just have to rely on the clergy for that.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

It saw the skulls piled up around WoW's cave and promptly lost it's desire to be a MMORPG.

I wouldn't have got it anyway, there's no way I'd be able to justify spending that much on a computer (just like I wish I could get Skyrim, Space Marine, etc. but can't afford a console).

Midnight


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Excellent news - I don't see the point in MMO's. Why do you have to buy the game, and then - on top of that, keep paying £10 or so per month if you want to keep playing? That's like, say - £120 after one year, on top of the original price for the game which is £40-odd. 

Too expensive, imho. It's why I didn't buy _Star Wars: The Old Republic_.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

It had no chance of competing with Swtor and Guild Wars 2 in terms of money tbh, at least it's not totally dead.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

From the word go i was stumped at how they would ever make this work as a cookie cutter mmo. The only viable option is to do the things Aramoro and CRC said, as shoehorning the main races into a typical holy trinity rpg setup would have been horrible. Lets hope they make something awesome with the rubble.

I must admit i'm surprised to see so much hate for MMO's in this thread!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I love MMOs but certain companies have killed off the niche MMOs and most are all the same now but with twists.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

MMOs are crap. Who wants to kill stuff over and over again just to level up and move to another area to do it. Glad its dead. Plus, it would be horrible format for mass battles of infantry and vehicles.

I always thought that 40K would be great in a Battlefield format. Epic battles, not just a few guys running around a small map killing each other. But the ability to play as a terminator or assualt Marine. Jump into a rhino or battlewagon. I think it could be done and you could have all the races (or several at least) available.

You could be an eldar ranger and jump into a dreadnought and stop around the map. Sure, it would have to break a bunch of rules, but it would make for a fun game. And I think that a lot of rules would have to broken to make a good 40K FPS, BF like or not. And I'm ok with that.


----------



## gridge (Feb 11, 2012)

davespil said:


> MMOs are crap. Who wants to kill stuff over and over again just to level up and move to another area to do it. Glad its dead. Plus, it would be horrible format for mass battles of infantry and vehicles.
> 
> I always thought that 40K would be great in a Battlefield format. Epic battles, not just a few guys running around a small map killing each other. But the ability to play as a terminator or assualt Marine. Jump into a rhino or battlewagon. I think it could be done and you could have all the races (or several at least) available.
> 
> You could be an eldar ranger and jump into a dreadnought and stop around the map. Sure, it would have to break a bunch of rules, but it would make for a fun game. And I think that a lot of rules would have to broken to make a good 40K FPS, BF like or not. And I'm ok with that.


I like mmo's and FPS. But saying that mmo's are crap for forcing you to kill stuff over and over again just do go somewhere else and do the same things doesn't make a lot of sense to me because that is the only thing there is to FPS games, though most of them don't have a leveling mechanic. FPS games are just more your style and that's fine. I personally like a little story to my gaming experience once in a while.

As for what I would want from this game...I'm thinking more of a hybrid. I would like to feel like I'm part of an evolving story within the universe but don't want the normal conventions of an mmo. 40K isn't a genre that lends itself well to the mmo playstyle without completely trashing the feel. Even balancing would have be out of whack for a guardsmen to regularly compete with a marine. And, breaking the rules to make a 40K game isn't acceptable on the scale mentioned above (such as having an Eldar able to hop into a dreadnaught) would be far more of an abomination than anything that would be done in an mmo. If that were the case I would just rather the game never be made.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

40k really had no place being a MMO to begin with, the only format 40k should ever be is RTS and not that shoddy half assed DOW2 crap, i mean full on epic scale, thousands of troops on a galactic scale, opened ended play, no storyline, just AI controlled enemies or online player v player.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

I'll be honest I'm really not a fan of online story games they just arn't my thing. seen my brother playing that starwars game (paid £30 for the game then £47 for the privilage of playing it for 6 months) just to get bored out his tits and force himself to play it because it cost so much he lasted a month.

Personally I think focusing on a expansion to space marine would of been a much better idea the engine is already there in my opinion the graphics were fine it was littlerally new maps and maybe a new skin for titus depending on what they do with him. add in some nurgle this time too!

but as far as I know a expansion or spacemarine 2 still hasn't been mentioned???


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I think someone will eventually make an MMO for it, but it'll be a rich company, similar to the way Bioware has made Star Wars their own, someone needs to come in and make 40k their own.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I'm not a big MMO player (mostly because too many of them -require- you to have friends who play or become second jobs to get anything done) so honestly for me this is good news. I'm much more willing to pick up a game that I can play at my own leisure and doesn't require me to be online to play (or requires a computer as mine is not exactly a gaming PC either). I'm rather hoping this gets a multi-console/PC release now so we can draw in more people to the hobby.

EDIT:



stevey293 said:


> Personally I think focusing on a expansion to space marine would of been a much better idea the engine is already there in my opinion the graphics were fine it was littlerally new maps and maybe a new skin for titus depending on what they do with him. add in some nurgle this time too!


Last I heard the MMO was potentially going to prevent a Space Marine 2, though with the shift in project goals that may change.

I rather liked Space Marine (despite being a Sisters player) and thought it was pretty entertaining (I still play the multi-player from time to time too). And thinking of it I also think of the Gears of War comparisons which I don't think fit. There was no cover mechanic (a big part of Gears), and if you're using cover you either about to die anyways, or doing it wrong (from my experience) since you need to melee the enemy to regain health and for the most part (even on the hardest setting) you don't really need to hide (though one part involving a titan and some flying baddies I had to because they were spamming near-instant death on me pretty quick).


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

They probably saw how successful Space Marine was as a single / multiplayer game and they realized that they would never take the market away from WoW, Starwars Online (or whatever it's called) and Warhammer Online...so obviously they ditched it...


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

I'd love for them to do a DOW (part 1) again like soul storm where you could chose where to attach and fortify and defend what you have. It needed to be tweeked a bit but I'd love to see that again.

As far as being an eldar ranger jumping into a Space Marine tank, c'mon guys. Warhammer is just stuff some dudes made up. If someone wants to change it up to make a fun game who cares? Its like people who jump on the tiniest changes between the lord of the rings' movies and the books. Its fiction and can be changed. Not a big deal.

An online FPS you are fighting human opponents who act differently and fight back. Not a bunch of computer enemies that always do the same thing. MMOs have crap narratives. Neither the freedom to go do whatever you want (live Skyrim) nor the tight narrative that changes the world by the decisions you make (Mass Effect). You just grind stuff out. Warhammer is about your army fighting another army and would have been a horrible MMO. And MMOs are horribles games if you take a serious look at it.


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Been yelling insults at the screen for the past ten minutes now... Shitty news imo, was really looking forward to it. Still hope they get something good done out of it.
> 
> But hey, there is still WAR for that certain dose of MMO digital plastic crack.


I totally agree with you Doelago. This news saddens me quite the amount. I was really looking forward to this game in an MMO format. I would definitely go back to playing WAR, but I'd have no one to play it with. That game is only ever fun with friends. :/


HAY Spess Mehren was a good game to whoever said it was a crapfest.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Zion said:


> so we can draw in more people to the hobby.


and the hobby has never, and never again will, sound as much like a cult as it did when I read that.


----------



## Keen4e (Apr 19, 2010)

I think, that warhammer 40K lore was never adapted to a MMO game anyway. On one side you have an overpowered Chaos Space Marine, on the other a lone guardsman with a lasgun... now who would you play?
Also I can hardly imagine a Space Marine that leaves his chapter and goes solo on "questing". Even worse: imagine a guardsman, who leaves his post to go to a dungeon with his pals. That guy would have lot of explaining to his commissar :laugh:.


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

Keen, space marines leave their chapters all the time for solo quests.. It's called joining Deathwatch or Being tasked with by their Chapter Master for redemption (I.E. Ultramarines Omnibus)


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Unless the guardsman was Marbo. That'd make sense. The only evening factor I can think of is that IG should control small squads of men rather than just one.


----------



## Keen4e (Apr 19, 2010)

Lord Azune said:


> Keen, space marines leave their chapters all the time for solo quests.. It's called joining Deathwatch or Being tasked with by their Chapter Master for redemption (I.E. Ultramarines Omnibus)


Joining the deathwatch is not much of a solo. It's just changing a chapter and as for the special task, you are right. That is the only exception I know of however.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Initially I was bummed out, but on reflection I think this is actually a wise move. The balance issues in the 40K universe are just insane, and of course everybody's going to want to be a Space Marine - so immediately it's going to be endless 'OMG SMs are so OP waa waa waa' whines from Guard players...etc. etc. etc.

I still want to be a Plague Marine though, and if they don't let me play one my toys will be thrown out of the pram so thoroughly they'll be in a different fucking time zone :biggrin:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Adramalech said:


> and the hobby has never, and never again will, sound as much like a cult as it did when I read that.


That....was not intended. I just like the idea of Warhammer/40K reaching more people, attracting more players.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Keen4e said:


> I think, that warhammer 40K lore was never adapted to a MMO game anyway. On one side you have an overpowered Chaos Space Marine, on the other a lone guardsman with a lasgun... now who would you play?
> Also I can hardly imagine a Space Marine that leaves his chapter and goes solo on "questing". Even worse: imagine a guardsman, who leaves his post to go to a dungeon with his pals. That guy would have lot of explaining to his commissar :laugh:.


Not every MMO has to be built off questing and dungeons. That was one of the exciting things about the idea of a 40k based one because none of that as is really made sense so it sounded like someone might finally try to break the mold.


----------



## TOM/emperor mankind (Apr 5, 2012)

*tut*


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

davespil said:


> An online FPS you are fighting human opponents who act differently and fight back. Not a bunch of computer enemies that always do the same thing. MMOs have crap narratives. Neither the freedom to go do whatever you want (live Skyrim) nor the tight narrative that changes the world by the decisions you make (Mass Effect). You just grind stuff out. Warhammer is about your army fighting another army and would have been a horrible MMO. And MMOs are horribles games if you take a serious look at it.


An MMO is what you make of it. You can definitely play against human opponents, and in more than just a combat sense. Trading and roleplaying can be really fun and interesting, and open world PVP is always a laugh.

There's plenty of scope to do what you want as well, you don't have to follow the same paths and try to achieve the same things as everyone else. 

The game is always going to lead you towards grinding and mediocre plotlines (and a lot of people really seem to enjoy grinding), but there's fun to be had if you're willing to find it.


----------



## Helicon One (Mar 9, 2012)

Trying to replicate the wider 40K setting in an MMO was always going to be a horrible disaster in the making, and more or less everything I read about DMO made me less and less enthusiatic about it since they seemed to be going for the most generic options at every turn. A game where your guardsman chooses to go AWOL to run dungeons with his friends, collects 20 squig pelts to make the Colonel a new cloak, becomes a Space Marine once he grinds up to level 60, teams up with Eldar and Tau and Necron players to casually PvP against a team of Orks, Chaos Marines and Dark Eldar, and when he dies respawns with the loss of a few honour points.... that's pretty much the antithesis of everything the 40K universe represents, and yet it seemed to be exactly what we were going to get. That iteration of a 40k MMO is best consigned to the bad ideas bucket.

Having said that, somewhere out there is an alternate reality where instead of World Of Darkness CCP are working on Necromunda Online as a fully sandboxed, totally PvP focused, no-holds-barred, single shard MMO and its pretty much the greatest game in the history of time...


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Helicon One said:


> Having said that, somewhere out there is an alternate reality where instead of World Of Darkness CCP are working on Necromunda Online as a fully sandboxed, totally PvP focused, no-holds-barred, single shard MMO and its pretty much the greatest game in the history of time...


Tweak borderlands and you'd be pretty close TBH.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

TOM/emperor mankind said:


>


You haven't made a coherent post on this forum yet, why don't you try contributing to threads instead of just clicking a smiley button multiple times?


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

mcmuffin said:


> You haven't made a coherent post on this forum yet, why don't you try contributing to threads instead of just clicking a smiley button multiple times?


I didn't think this could possibly be true so I looked, and well, you were right. Every post is just smiley faces of some sort. 

Besides that though, I think the 40k universe could be adapted well into something along the eldar scrolls line. It would afford the ability to play different classes and different shades of good vs evil (space marine vs CSM). Like being the big tank like type? Go for space marine. Like being the more agile stealthy type? Go for Eldar. Like the type where you will die often? Go for Imperial guard.


----------

